# Missing Camera and Lens Profiles in LR Classic 2019



## JanM72 (Jun 4, 2019)

With the latest upgrade I have discovered that I am now missing my Pentax Camera and Pentax Lens profiles. How do I reinstall the Adobe profiles that were perviously provided?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2019)

You should find these in the "Basic" section under Profile:  Adobe profile are listed as a default but if you click on the context menu item "Browse" you will see the Camera profiles as well as many other profiles (like "Artistic, etc."


----------



## JanM72 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you for your response. I have downloaded the Pentax specific camera and lens profile I use but the when I to go Lens Correction in the Develop module the Pentax name is missing from the "Make" pull down list under the lens profile label??  This is the only pull down list regardless of the Setup setting.  See the attached screen shot.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2019)

Do you have a raw file selected? Lens profiles are either for raw or for jpeg, not for both. And the number of profiles for JPEG files is very limited.


----------



## JanM72 (Jun 6, 2019)

Ahh, problem solved. I had been attempting to fine tune an image that I had taken to photoshop and saved as a PSD file. Thanks for your help.


----------

